# My A6(1.8T)



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

All the way from Ireland, here goes.....








She was in a sad state when I got her, bottom was seized solid due to blocked pickup...








Out with that...








Small bit of scoring....








Nothing unusual here.......








Or here.......
















Picked up a newer style block, internal waterpump from a vrs.
Uses forged crank and sintered rods, not like my aeb....pulled pistons, rods, and crank......
Vrs crank on the bottom.......








Rods and pistons, like new.....


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Because the new blocks have chain driven oil pumps the crank was too long in the nose.....well god damn...out with the grinder...








****e....now the key way is gone.....re cutting keyway.......








Face grind true, and to the correct diameter......
















Bingo...
















Fitted aeb trigger wheel, and the bearing found in the north south cranks...








One rebuilt aeb Block, total cost, 50euro.








It goes in here is it?








ok.....


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Cleaned this thing...








Fitted a new one of these...
















Found this....
















Fitted a new water pump and one of these......
















Rebuilt this......








Fitted a new one of these.....








Screwed on all the other bits and ended up with this.......








Fitted chinas finest rs6 reps that I got for free, painted bonnet, bootlid, and colour coded the bumpers........








































Still have to paint sills, which I might do sometime........going to make the thicker Rs6 door moulds too, there an awful price of AUDI and Im a tight ****er.
In a few months Ill be fitting the 2.8v6 to it, along with an s6 badge> Just to be cool, and to make sure Im not part of the ''scene''. LOL!
The sound of the 1.8T does nothing for me Im afraid.
Hope you enjoyed this, I prob could have bought a block complete, but sure where would the fun be in that? Plus, Im only down 50euro








Brian.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Can a Mod move this to the c5 section, sorry bout that...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Impressive work, well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

